# Our newest addition! NO MORE NEW BUCKS AFTER THIS!



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Said that before! We were not going to get any more new bucks then this great buck just happened to be available so close to home. 
Here are a couple not the greatest photos. We will be getting him on Friday so I will get more photos then.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, he is really nice.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

pretty! :thumb:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!! He is very nice looking!!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Shannon!!
Nice stinky man!!
Where did he come from??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really nice...... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's very handsome!! What are his bloodlines?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Sorry I forgot to say who he was...duh

Sugar Creeks WK Sally's Max
Sire- Sugar Creek VL Tunes Walkman
(Sugar Creek NT Valor*S X ARMCH/GCH Sugar Creek PT Show Tunes 91 EEEE)
Dam- WGF Sally*D
(Dav-Lyn Toby X WGF Rosie)

He line breeds back on Sally with Valor's sire Sally's Nate. For those that know the Sugar Creek lines might remember Sally's Nate is the sire of ARMCH Nate's Patience (Natl best udder doe).

The lady who has him also has a Flat Rocks buck she is offering for sale for only $200. She gave me the pedigree on him also if anyone is interested(Auburn WA). Think he is a bit older though. Think I have the birthdate for him also. 
Max is only a two-year-old. She is keeping a son and a couple daughters out of Max and she has a couple other young bucks to use(has a Rosasharn Tiger L son) She just has a small herd of does there to breed.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooooo I like him!!! He appears BE, is he? Black and BE is a very nice looking combo. He is nice and long too :greengrin:


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

She says he is black with a white poll and he has wattles. 

Shannon 
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh Neat!

We just picked up his maternal half sister (Sugar Creek MT Nellie)- who also happens to be Sally's Nates full sister (littermates I think?)!

She is a platinum milker and AR doe. She is 9 this year- but had a big healthy boy, so we are hoping to get a few kiddings out of her.

Nice nice lines there


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

What a nice buy - both of you! I have always loved her goats and was sad (but understood) when she sold out. Too many good breeders have gotten out of goats lately.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

I remember Nellie from when Sugar Creek had her! I loved her! She had a really big, wide rear udder. Hopefully she will give you lots more nice kids! Most Nigerian does breed fine into old age.
The lady who has Max also has another younger full sister of Nate and Nellie "Sugar Creek MT Tressa" She did a close line-breeding this year breeding Tressa to Max and is retaining a buckling out of that cross.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Shannon- thats so neat! I would have loved to see her in her hayday. Now she is a saggy old lady  er grand ol lady I mean :wink: but her udder is still gorgeous, high and wide- and man her teats are HUGE. Im so excited to add her in.
Any idea where I can find an old picture of her, I goog'led but didn't come up with much, just her name in a bunch of pedigrees.

That buck should do some great things for you- great find! :thumbup:


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

The only place I know of that the photo can be seen is the Sugar Creek advertisement in the July/September 2003 issue of Ruminations. It is a very tiny photo in black & white but still quite impressive. Wish I could scan and give it to you but they most likely have a copyright on it.

We picked up Max today! He is a very very handsome guy! Thinking we will probably breed our newest ADGA champion to him this Fall. Was going to use Rosasharn noname(ARMCH Tom's Bit-O-Honey/Galaxy son) but he is going to be way too young to be breeding for a long time.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------

